# How about this for a name!!!!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Check this story out...poor kid. Hope she has a good memory 

http://news.aol.co.uk/a-knockout-name-for-baby-autumn/article/20070623072109990016

**This post contains an external link which Fertility Friends are not responsible for it's content**


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

oh my word

try saying that after a friday night down the pub or club  

Em


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Aye...wait till she gets married   Poor groom will have to read it off a piece of paper


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

or wait till she has to apply for a job, where it is compulsory to fill in your full name, and they only give you a one inch, by 1/4 inch box.


----------



## claire200 (Jun 22, 2007)

madness!


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

crazy!  I feel sorry for the poor girl!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

OH DEAR IT WILL TAKE A LIFE TIME TO REMEMBER THAT THE POOR GIRL AND IT WILL TAKE HER FOREVER TO LEARN TO RIGHT IT
LEA-ANNE X


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

idiots


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

very silly really


----------

